# Lookin for a backer or you want to buy a bike cheap.



## kirk thomas (Jul 18, 2019)

I found these bikes and would like to buy them but I need $1500. If anyone wants to lend me some money or prepay for any of these that would work also.  There is also a truck load of parts. 
I would entertain any offer to buy a bike or a deal on a bunch. If you want a single bike I am asking $300 to $500 per bike. There is a catch as you would have to wait till I got all of the bike stuff home. If for some reason the deal doesn,t go you would get a complete refund. If you want to lend me the $1500 you can have your pick of one bike as payment and I would pay you the loan after I sell some stuff. Let's talk. Thank You All. Kirk


----------



## kirk thomas (Jul 20, 2019)

You can have all the bikes all I want is the parts so I can start up bike work again. $1500 that is less than $150 per bike. There is a total of 12 bikes with the Raleigh's included.
I can also sell them for you and send you the profits.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jul 23, 2019)

He also has around 200 antique boat motors and boats, and around 200 antique radios, Stand up and everything except a Tom Thumb. He has some very unusual boat and radios. I do not have any pictures of this stuff.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 23, 2019)

WOW..Kinda weird..Ive owned alot of those bikes(Not those particular ones,but same model,year,condition and color of about 5 of those..deja vu:eek: )


----------



## Goatroper (Jul 23, 2019)

sounds like it could be a good deal


----------



## kirk thomas (Aug 7, 2019)

Here is the pile of parts I wanted for a finders fee but if you want to buy all his bike stuff you can have it all for $2000. He will not take less so I do not need anything for finding this collection unless you want to send me something or need help with a pick up. There is also a couple of totes of parts that would go with it.


----------



## kirk thomas (Aug 7, 2019)

I tried to edit the title to reflect that I am no longer looking for a backer. I think I need to start a new thread not sure. Thanks guys.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 7, 2019)

You might want to spend that $2000 on a nice old Schwinn or something nice. I wouldnt be in a hurry to spend that kind of money on a bunch of girls bikes and/or  boys bikes missing expensive sheet metal. I hardly can see anything worth while in that pile of junkers? Is there any good stuff?


----------



## kirk thomas (Aug 9, 2019)

Sorry I cannot afford to buy any more. Just trying to save history.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 2, 2020)

This collection I found is still for sale all the stuff $2000.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 2, 2020)

Phenom deal..... wish I was local


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 3, 2020)

I could be the seller if anyone wants to invest. I only charge 10% on sales.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 4, 2020)

I have found a buyer for this collection.
Thank You all for looking.
Kirk


----------



## Goatroper (Jun 10, 2020)

Keep us posted  , good deal


----------

